# Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse



## Creature (26. Juni 2011)

*[Wer bis zum Ende liest darf sich auch Videos angucken  ]*


Halli hallo Leute,


da ich, wie man in diesem Thread  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31015/page-5 nachlesen kann , erfolgreich den Teich bei meiner Freundin auf Vordermann gebracht habe , dachte ich mir , es wäre mal Zeit einen Bericht über die darin lebenden Tiere und andere Dinge zu führen. 

Der Teich hat ca. 30.000 Liter , 4m x 10m groß und an der tiefsten Stellen ca 1,50m tief.

Eingesetzt wurden von mir 

- 9 Blauorfen
- 8 Goldorfen
- 9 Bitterlinge
- 16 __ Moderlieschen
- 6 Teichmuscheln
- Edelkrebese


Bis auf 2 Todesfälle die mir wenige Tage nach dem einsetzen auffielen , geht es den gesamten Fischen gut. Blau und Goldorfen halten die Stellung und sind am aktivsten unterwegs. Sie sind ständig im Schwarm unterwegs und fühlen sich scheinbar sehr wohl.

Die Moderlieschen scheinen vergnügt ihrem Fortpflanzungstrieb zu folgen und bringen die Seerosenblätter zum wackeln ( unbedingt wörtlich nehmen ). Ich gehe davon aus das sie gelaicht haben.

Die Bitterlinge sind ganz ausgefuchste ... die sieht man nur Nachts mit der Taschenlampe da sie in Seelenruhe unten am Teichboden rumdümpeln und sich von nichts und niemanden stören lassen. In Zeitlupe schwimmen sie durch die gegend.

Edelkrebse.... meine absoluten Favoriten.... und zugleich ärgernisse. Ich wusste zwar vorher schon was passieren würde... und zwar das gute alte Versteckspiel. Nach dem Einsetzen der sehr jungen ( denke 1-2 Jahre alten ) Krebse war auch nichts mir von ihnen zu sehen. Nichtmal bei Nacht..... zumindest bis zum letzten Freitag um 23.50 Uhr als ich in den Teich leuchtet um nach dem rechten zu sehen. Da waren doch Glatt 2 auf einmal auf tour. Wie kleine Mähdrescher wühlten sie beim gehen durch den Schlamm und stopften sich dabei das fressbare in den Mund. Herrlich anzusehen , ich war ÜBERGLÜCKLICH die Racker wieder vor die Augen und die Kamera zu bekommen.


Hier die bereits veröffentlichten Videos vom Einsetzen der __ Muscheln , Krebse und ein Video der Orfen kurz nachdem sie ins Wasser gesetzt wurden.

*Hier die Muscheln*
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou9jRtC5NCo[/yt]
*Hier die Orfen*
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9AyCfpMUu0[/yt]
*Hier die Edelkrebse*
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA0fIi1CAWg[/yt]



*[Hier das kleine aber feine aktuellste Video eines Edelkrebses der direkt am Rand saß.]
*
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OW4Z-hgOcg[/yt]


----------



## Creature (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

*Was is das ? 2 Krebse ?  Moderlieschen Nachwuchs???? Schwangerer  Bitterling??*

Am Wochenende habe ich dem Teich mal wieder einen Besuch abgestattet. Um dem
Schlammboden Stück für Stück den Rest zu geben habe ich eine Schmutzwasserpumpe
mit dem Filterkorb einer alten Pumpe versehen und das Wasser durch eine Strumpfhose
filtern lassen.

Dieser Vorgang ist sehr Zeitaufwändig gewesen da ich immer wieder das Wasser aufwirbeln
musste um die Schlammteilchen zum schweben zu bekommen , sodass sie von der Pumpe
eingesogen werden konnten. Gelohnt hat es sich meiner Ansicht nach trotzdem. Es kommen
endlich wieder 2-3 Quadratmeter Kies zum Vorschein.

Wärend der Arbeiten innerhalb des Wassers kam mir auf einmal was komisch vor... Was sind
das für *kleine reflektierende Dinger* ??? Es sind 50-60 wenige mm große Moderlieschen

Leider habe ich dabei auch an der Stelle randaliert an der der ein __ Edelkrebs sich sehr gerne
bei Nacht blicken lässt. Da er mein Favorit ist habe ich ihn "Chief" getauft.





*
Nachdem es also Nacht wurde...*

habe ich mal wieder einen Blick in den Teich geworfen. Und wer lies sich da nicht von meinen
Arbeiten des Tages nicht beirren und auch nicht von der laufenden Pumpe in 50cm Entfernung?


Es war *DER CHIEF*. Schlau ist der kleine geworden , er weiß dass der böse Martin ihn nerven
will, wenn die Taschenlampe eingeschaltet ist... Also nimmt der flink die Beine in die Hand
und nimmt reißaus.

Aber das ist ja noch nicht sein tollster Trick. Der kleine Krebs führt einen auch gerne an der
__ Nase rum. Kaum leuchtet man kurz weg und wieder zurück ... ist er verschwunden... im
Schlamm oder sonst wo. Dann wartet man eine Minute und leuchtet wieder rein und plötzlich
sitzt er ganz offensichtlich auf der relativ hellen Teichfolie.... komischer Vogel der Krebs.


Der Bruder meiner Freundin meinte nur zu mir " der verarscht dich " " aber überleg mal , wenn
der jetzt hier so offensichtlich am Uferrand sitzt und die Krebse Reviere haben , dann dürften
die anderen auch irgendwo am Rand sitzen". 

Taschenlampe in die Hand und auf die Suche!

Und siehe da , 4 Meter weiter sitzt der andere der beiden etwas größeren und bräunlich ausgefallenen
Krebse. Wunderschön anzuschauen. Er hat aber scheinbar mit dem Chief geplaudert und 
gehört das eine Taschenlampe nichts gutes heißt. Er hat auch sofort Beine und Scheren 
in die Hand genommen und ist in die Tiefe gedüst. Dennoch sehr schön anzuschauen.
Es sind bereits recht kräftige Tiere in der Statur trotz ihrer kleinen Größe.


Als ich dann so in der Ecke des andere Krebs herumleuchtete um ihn wieder aufzuspüren sah ich auf einmal einen Bitterling.... *einen sehr sehr dicken Bitterling*. Er hatte einen sehr sehr stark seitlich ausgedellten Körper. Für mich sieht es tatsächlich nach einer Schwangerschaft aus. Ich konnte bei einem anderen Bitterling der nicht ganz so dick war eine ausgefahrene Legeröhre sehen. Problem ist, die __ Muscheln liegen an einer schwer zugänglichen Stelle. Ich hab mir also eine Muschel stibitz und ins freie Wasser umgesetzt und hoffe die Bitterlinge können nun laichen. 

Besteht die Gefahr das die Bitterlinge sterben, wenn sie keine Eier legen können?


Das wars für heute , ich verabschiede mich leider ohne Bilder und ohne Videos


----------



## Astacus (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

Hi,
Find ich klasse dass es solche Leute gibt, die nicht nur Fische im Teich haben.!!


----------



## Creature (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

Ich bin ein absoluter Fan von Krebsen und Krabben. Immer wenn ich irgendwo am Meer bin suche ich sofort die Uferregion nach Krebsen und Krabben ab.

Die Fische im Teich sind halt einfach für den Tag gedacht. Ich hoffe dass sie schnell wachsen und irgendwann das Futter aus der Hand fressen. Aktuell sind sie aber noch sehr klein.

Sobald es Nacht wird geh ich immer auf die Pirsch und halte Ausschau nach meinen Krebsen. Faszinierend wie sie teilweise wie Mähdrescher sich durch den Untergrund pflügen um Futter zu sammeln.

Während sie gehen strecken sie die Scheren nach vorne damit sie nicht über den Boden schleifen und wuseln dabei mit dem vordersten Beinpaar, an dessen Ende sich ebenfalls kleine Scheren befinden, im Bodengrund herum und schaufeln sich potentielles Essen vor die Kieferwerkzeuge die konstant das Futter zermalmen.

Mittlerweile haben sie auch ihren Fluchtreflex perfektioniert. Kommt man ihnen ein bischen zu nahe, sind sie innerhalb von einer Sekunden einen Meter weiter Rückwärts geschwommen mit einem kräftigen Schlag ihres Schwanzes der am Ende einen flossenartigen Fortsatz hat.

Wehrhaft sind sie auch , kommt man ihnen nahe und sie nutzen nicht den Fluchtreflex , dann drehen sie sich in der Regel sehr sehr sehr sehr schnell zu einem um , heben die Scheren und öffnen diese für eine eindrucksvolle Drohgebärde


----------



## Creature (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

*Neue Mitbewohner bestellt!*


Habe soeben eine Bestellung an www.Fördefisch.de geschickt. Habe 2 weitere Edelkrebse 
bestellt. Diesmal aber 12cm statt 6cm. Bin mal gespannt ob sie heile ankommen. Der Versand
läuft via DHL.

Habe extra darauf hingewiesen, dass ich Weibchen und Männchen haben möchte. Und falls
die Möglichkeit besteht, würde ich mir blaue Krebse wünschen ( dass das nur eine Zeiterscheinung
ist weiß ich)


Bin mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. Werde natürlich wieder ein Video machen bevor ich sie
einsetze.


EDIT: Natürlich bin ich auch gespannt ob sie nicht abwandern. Größere sind ja angeblich schwerer anzusiedeln.
Ich denke aber, dass genug Platz für alle da ist.


----------



## Creature (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

*Keine Krebse angekommen... dafür andere freudige Themen*


Wie man schon im Titel lesen kann , sind die Krebse nicht geliefert worden. Das wird eine
Beschwerde Mail von mir geben... aber irrelevant.

Als ich so am Wochenende wieder am Teich war , machte es mal wieder unheimlichen Spaß das ganze Leben darin zu beobachten.

Der __ Moderlieschen Nachwuchs ist immer noch da und hat sich in der größe fast verdoppelt. Die Orfen haben auch seit dem Einsetzen einiges zugelegt. Alles in allem geht es den Tieren sehr gut. Der Chief hat sich natürlich auch wieder blicken lassen. Wie immer hat er sich dicht an der Oberfläche mit seinem Panzer niedergelassen.

Der Vater meiner Freundin schneite auch vorbei und ich diskutierte mit ihm über den Schlamm im Teich. Bisher habe ich versucht den Schlamm aufzuwirbeln und von der Pumpe aufsaugen zu lassen um die Kleintierchen zu schonen.

Wie vermutet natürlich mit mäßigem Erfolg. Irgendwann meinte der Vater meiner Freundin " Wir haben auch noch einen Schlammsauger im Keller ". Da hab ich mir gedacht.... "So wie die Pumpe aussah , kann das ja nur Popelskram sein"

Irgendwann in der Nacht fiel mir die Aussage mit dem Schlammsauger wieder ein , also durchsuchte ich mit dem Bruder meiner Freundin den Keller. Und siehe da... ein *PONDOVAC 3 von OASE*.

Da hat mein Herz direkt höher geschlagen. Ich werde mich jetzt näher erkundigen , wann die geringste Zahl an Tieren im Schlamm lebt und bei passendem Wetter den Schlamm absaugen.



Viel Spaß in der neuen Woche !


----------



## Zermalmer (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*



Creature schrieb:


> Wie man schon im Titel lesen kann , sind die Krebse nicht geliefert worden. Das wird eine Beschwerde Mail von mir geben... aber irrelevant.


Hallo,
wieso beschweren?
Ich finde den zeitlichen völlig nachvollziehbar.
Du hast Dienstagabend bestellt.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Händler nicht vor Donnerstag die Sendung auf den Weg bringen kann.
Das dürfte für einen Lebendtransport (auch wenn die Transoprtkosten dafür ja hoch sind) etwas knapp sein, um zu Garantieren, das der bis spätestens Samstag ankommt.
Also wird man einen Versand für Montag einplanen.

Hab auch gesehen, dass man einen Liefertag angeben kann (um eine Entgegennahme zu garantieren)... ist Dir denn der Gewünschte Tag bestätigt worden?


----------



## Creature (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

Ich habe zuvor ein Telefonat mit dem Händler geführt und mir zusichern lassen , dass wenn ich Dienstag oder Mittwoch bestelle , die Bestellung Donnerstag rausgeht. Im Anhang zur Bestellung habe ich auch extra erwähnt, dass ich nur Samstag den 23. vor Ort sein kann.

Aber ist hier auch nicht von Relevanz. Ich kläre das mit dem Händler und Ende. Wollte nur eine Erklärung abliefern warum ich jetzt hier nichts über die Krebse schreiben kann die ich vorher angekündigt hab.


----------



## Creature (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

So da is datt Video!

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_I8qYR-dwU&feature=channel_video_title[/yt]

Wie versprochen. Ein Video vom Männchen und im Anschluss kommt auch noch das Weibchen durchs Bild spaziert


----------



## wasserm (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

Hallo.

Auch ich habe Edelkrebse im Teich.Es ist immer eine Freude sie zu beobachten.
Selbst am Tage lassen sie sich blicken.
Sobald ich im Teich arbeite kommen welche angedackelt. 
Ich füttere sie immer mit  Hundefutter oder Jungfisch,welchen ich mit einer Reuse aus dem Teich geholt habe.
So findet er eine sinnvolle Verwendung.und der Bestand nimmt nicht Überhand.

Beides fressen sie sehr gern.Auch die Fische kloppen sich ums Hundefutter.
Hundepastete,nicht Trockenfutter.

 Gruss .
            Wilhelm




    Wilhelm


----------



## Creature (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

Der neue dicke Bär im Teich hat sich blicken lassen 

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNsOqgF3oDM[/yt]


----------



## Creature (19. März 2012)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

*Frooooohes Neues!*



Hallo zusammen. Ich dacht ich melde mich mal wieder zu mir und meinem Teich.


*Fische:*

__ Moderlieschen scheinen es sehr gut überstanden zu haben. Man konnte den Nachwuchs der mittlerweile wenige Zentimeter groß ist im Winter immer sehr schön durch das Eis beobachten ( keine Sorge ich hatte 2 "Eisfreihalter" auf dem Teich)

Leider durfte ich dieses Wochenende feststellen , dass ein __ Bitterling an der Oberfläche trieb. Von den anderen habe ich bisher nichts gesehen aber die sind auch immer schwer zu sehen

Die Orfen Blau sowieo Gold sind wieder sehr auf Zack und sausen durch den Teich

*Krebse:*

Die Krebse habe ich bisher noch nicht vor Augen bekommen

*Andere Bewohner:*

Trotz meiner Teichreinigung im letzten Jahr konnte ich bereits dieses Wochenende auf die schnelle auf einer Teichseite an die 20 __ Molche unterschiedlicher Art zählen.

Außerdem noch 2 __ Kröten die schon Tara machen , meine Freundin meinte , dass wären Gelbbauchunken



Bald wird es wieder soweit sein und ich hoppse mal wieder in den Teich um die Botanik wieder ein wenig zurück zu drängen. Ich hoffe , dass der dicke Krebs sich darüber nicht beschweren kommt.... könnte unangenehm sein ^^

Ich werde wie im letzten Jahr die Pflanzen zurücktrimmen und dieses mal aber auch noch alles an Blättern etc. herausholen sowie mit dem Schlammsauger den Boden entschlammen damit die Krebse sich auch mal was wohler fühlen.

Von der Reinigungsaktion werde ich sehr warscheinlich eine Zeitrafferaufnahme machen. Sollte interessant aussehen 

Gruß Creature!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. März 2012)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

Hallo Creature,

da rührt sich ja mächtig was bei Dir im Teich.
Was mich interessiert, wie das bei Dir mit der Vermehrung auf Dauer funktioniert.
Da du ja doch sehr viele unterschiedliche Spezies im Teich hast, bin ich gespannt
ob da ein jeder sich vermehren kann.
Ich persönlich kann es mir nicht vorstellen, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.

LG Markus


----------



## Creature (19. März 2012)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

Ich denke auch , dass irgendwann eine Spezies die Überhand hat. Aber z.B. sind die __ Moderlieschen aktuell sehr stark in der Vermehrung. Was aber sehr warscheinlich daran liegt , dass die Gold/Blauorfen noch sehr klein sind. Wenn das erstma so 40-60cm Brecher sind wird glaub ich einiges an Nachwuchs von anderen Arten nicht mehr viel vom Licht der Welt zu sehen bekommen


Wir schauen mal wie sich alles entwickelt


----------



## Creature (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

Hallo zusammen


Ich wollte nur kurz einen aktuellen Status berichten. Der Teich wurde von mir mit einer Filteranlage ausgestattet ( https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34826 ) und hat wunderbare glasklare Wasserqualität. Einziges Problem stellt noch der Schlamm auf dem Grund da der Stück für Stück von mir entfernt werden muss.

Filternlage besteht aus einer Ecomax O 16.000 - darauf folgend ein Compactsieve II - und darauf folgend eine Tonne mit grobem , mittlerein und feinen Filterschaum mit 100L __ Hel-X.

Aktuell besteht noch das Problem , dass die Pumpe __ Molche einzieht und daher ein Netz oder ähnliches drum herum muss.

Die Krebse haben sich bisher nicht blicken lassen , ich hoffe das ändert sich bald.

Gruß Creature


----------



## wasserm (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Creatures Teichbericht (30.000 Liter) Biotopfische/Edelkrebse*

Hallo Creature.
Bei mir sind die Krebse schon sehr munter .Gesternabend habe ich zwei von ihnen trennen müssen.Ein grosses Männchen hatte einen von den Halbstarken
erwischt und ihn mächtig in der Mangel.
Ich habe den Kleinen in die andere Ecke des Teiches gelegt,wo er noch stundenlang lag.
Heutemorgen war er dann aber fort,hoffe er hat es überlebt.
Wenn es tagsüber warm war sieht man des nachts jede Menge von den Krebsen.

    Gruss Wilhelm.


----------

